
DNA could help solve mystery of the Indus Valley civilization - diodorus
http://www.businessinsider.com/dna-could-solve-mystery-of-indus-valley-civilization-2016-2
======
tomrod
Glad to see this getting press. The Indus Valley civilization was something I
first learned about in college. I think the concept of a large civilization we
know little about is fascinating!

~~~
contingencies
Check out Angkor, Champa, Srivijaya, the (early, pre-Han) Shu Kingdom,
Nanzhao, Pala, Pyu.

------
r0muald
Original article on the Guardian
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/30/rakhigarhi-
indi...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/30/rakhigarhi-indian-town-
unlock-mystery-indus-civilisation)

------
takee
How long does it take for researchers to extract DNA samples and compare it
against the current population's samples? Maybe I'm being naive here but
shouldn't that be a quick enough analysis? This research is going to help
answer some very interesting questions.

~~~
raddad
I just heard a program on Public Radio yesterday about the possibility of
using a USB DNA sequencer to map the Zika virus like they had Ebola. They said
they could get the results in a day.

I can't find the PR source but here it is on The Guardian
[http://bit.ly/1PfrACL](http://bit.ly/1PfrACL)

